# St Aubin's open house



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Just received a e-mail that they are having a open house in May. Is it worth the drive, about 450 miles


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I just saw it in Garden Railways magazine and was wondering the same thing myself. It is tempting but I have 2 other shows to attend. One in York, Pa and one in Dalton, Ga. I'd better just stick with those as I can only do so much driving for our cause lol.


-Will


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually go on Saturday. It's always a nice time. I traditionally buy a freight car.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

details! 

links etc. 

over...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don 
I talked to Matt on the phone the other day and I told him I'd love to drive up and hang out. but, yes its a long way. I wanted to go for the fun, but so much to buy.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I can get a cargo van cheap! If you need it? :> )


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don 
,is there room for 4 guys to sleep in the van? 9 hour drive one way?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend used to go a few years back and would get good deals on Euro LGB. Now with the fixed price policy, will the deals return, or just for Team members?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

There is room for four, if you and Bubba team up!


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it worth it to drive 450 mi to any train show? I don't think so. The money you spend on driving,eating and sleeping could be sprnt on train stuff. Yes there will deals at shows but when you could see what you want on the web and in print why not just get what you need or want with the money you would have spent to go to the show.

But , St Aubins just seems to look better everytime I go there. Who else has as much large scale in one place. You should go just to go. Other large scale guys will be there. Food. Yes they have food too! And IRM is a few miles away too. That is a great place to soak up railroading and trains. Take a train ride. What could be better.

You will notsave money by going but to have a great time.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't think I'd bother to drive that far. It is a nice day to go to the train shop, but it's not Cozad's or Golding's or the Carlyle winter meet.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd drive that far, pack sandwiches and drinks and sleep in my truck, but thats just me. I love going to shows if for nothing else than just to look and talk to peers and pros in the hobby.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 03/02/2009 8:12 AM
I'd drive that far, pack sandwiches and drinks and sleep in my truck, but thats just me. I love going to shows if for nothing else than just to look and talk to peers and pros in the hobby.


That's what I'm talking about. Like the hobby its all about fun.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marty,* *If you go, I will make the long trip up there to meet up. It will take me all of about 2 hours and 15 min. to get there. Rex*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess where Rex will be. Take money buddy and buy more E-8s as I think someone in Cal needs a B-unit in ATSF real bad. Now do I get a commission if he get's one from Ya. As I put in a good word. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, if you can convince Rex to do it, yes you can have a commission, since my begging for a chrome E8B has fallen on deaf ears! 

(I don't know if I could afford it anyway!) 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay Tom you going to walk over?







later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

St. Aubin...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay Tom you going to walk over? 




Barefoot, no doubt


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Walk ...not me not that far. Tom Ruby will be the barefoot Tom.Me I'm a tenderfoot and wear my shoes.

Tom Thornton


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a bad dream last night. 
I was sitting in the back seat with Don and Bill ,then Dan. 
Bubba was co-pilot, but I never knew if there was,,a,,driver??? or who it was. 
Like a National Lampons vaction trip. 

WHO WAS DRIVING??????? 
BTY

I remember.... it was ED, Ed was driving but Carol would NOT stop texting him in heavy traffic... We was all yealling for Carol to hang up.
Bubba kept saying, thats too much I don't want to pay that much!!!

If you sat through just one of our club meetings you would totally understand this ,,,nightmare...


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

PLEASE , if you go , you owe it to yourself to drive 10 minutes or so to the West of St Aubins to the Illinois Railway musuem at UNION IL . 
You will be so happy that you did ! 
In fact I am betting that if you go to the IRM first , ............you will not leave to go to St Aubins . 

http://www.irm.org/ 

The IRM has everything a train nut could want to see and/or ride on .


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Toby, What's a train store? You forget I live in the middle of no where!

Marty, I wouldn't call them meetings, It's kind of like every one talks at once.
You don't remember the last time we when with Dan ( driver) and Bubba ( navigator)?
Let me refresh your memory! WE GOT LOST.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Greg, *
* It hasn't fallen on deaf ears. I am working at getting the parts together to build another one. Of corse, after having mine for 6 months now, it mine be hard to get the second on away from me also. I can see it now. A-B-B-A That would make my engines 9'3" long. Thanks Rex*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

What are YOU tring to say ,,REX, that your's is bigger than mine????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, we have our driver.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Marty,
 I've seen you drive, its a good thing you have him to drive for you. 
As far as the engine thingy, I will not be outdone. I could have several units if it gets out of hand. Thanks Rex
*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And now we know why Marty does not drive. His companion probably runs the trains also. It's a good thing. Later RJD


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 03/09/2009 3:33 PM
Toby, What's a train store? You forget I live in the middle of no where!

Marty, I wouldn't call them meetings, It's kind of like every one talks at once.
You don't remember the last time we when with Dan ( driver) and Bubba ( navigator)?
Let me refresh your memory! WE GOT LOST.


Like you didn't get lost getting to the Neb fair grounds for the train show!!??? It's not like you haven't been there MANY times prior.









Anyway I am the one who adds excitement! You guys are flat lines! What would you do and have to complain about if I didn't get you guys lost and creat an exciting atmosphere of..."are we going ta get there at ALL??" AND "gee will they ever find us?"









AND Marty I am NOT going to pay that much! for ANYTHING!!!! Besides I have boughten EVERYTHING, and am out of room to put it in or on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










That BB I bought from you takes up 1/3 of my train room!!!!


BUBBA


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 03/09/2009 3:33 PM
Toby, What's a train store? You forget I live in the middle of no where!

Marty, I wouldn't call them meetings, It's kind of like every one talks at once.
You don't remember the last time we when with Dan ( driver) and Bubba ( navigator)?
Let me refresh your memory! WE GOT LOST.


Yea it's a shame, I can't get FULL GROWN MEN to behave like adults! 

It's like when they get to the meeting their wives are not there to make them behave so ALL of them get out of hand AND are able to talk for the first time, without being hushed up or chastized!









Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03/11/2009 11:45 AM
OK, we have our driver. 










Marty he is a DARN nice looking dog!

No doubt he probubly drives better then you!

And I bet he doesn't get lost.

Bubba


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Marty You don't have to sleep in the car. We do have a few motels here in Woodstock. There is one called Bob's Woodstock Motel that looks as if it falls into the low buget rate. There is a pizza place out front and a good bar with food across the street. I'd let you stay at my house but you and the other guys would have to sleep in the same bed.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tom,* *The last time I stayed in a hotel like that, I ask the lady at the counter for a 7:00 A.M. wake up call and she handed me a 5 dollar alarm clock.*


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy Bubba's wife must of let him have his laptop back! : ) 
You can't blame getting lost, going to the train show on me. I was the driver and the navigator,
and you know I can't do two things at once.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I bring my own 5 dollar alarm clock.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

You trying to tell me something Marty? If it bother's you that much, I'll leave the TREO at home next time. And you can drive when we go to KC this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Bubba, are you trying to tell me something? I promise, I'll be good next time. But I bring my wife with me so maybe you aren't talking about me?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

No Ed I am not...you must not know me as I am never bashful!

I have noticed what others have stated about the meetings..and I don't say anything BUT it does get a little out of hand at times.

I feel we should talk but controled not like the meeting at Marty's 2 months ago.

You must admit side bar talking goes on when I am trying to hold the meeting...feeling a little guilty????? Hum?


This last meeting was better..don't ya think???

Bubba


----------

